# godflesh fan or ex fan, please comment on there new released post-self or whatever?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard there new post-self song seem promessing, than i ight had i a godflesh devotee since a teenager im listening to the single xnoybis and Crush my soul ep's, respectively rew hard industrial dub mix less metalic ore indus, 

Godflesh no ordinary death metal or metal per se band there art-rock, there metallic rock, metal, noise indus.State of the art estetic, cold , dark, often brutal blugeoning yah into smiterin!

Anyway if your a fan or like godflesh feel free to comment,message, it's my ost metalic i did not said metal nor rock,get it , heavy stuff.I am mostly a classical music dude and a neophyte in experimental jazz, i like ambient , noise bands, ect...

Godflesh is avant-garde so i hail Godflesh, i hail mister Broadrick, and the bassit since they are a duo mostly,the bass in godflesh as a blueprint it's cruching, loudness factor (i.e wounds streetcleaner) check the bassline it crushes lol

This was my dissection of the odd band that is godflesh.

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Back than i did not appreciated* Song of love in dub* , but now whit *GODFLESH* post-self album they ares re-invinting rock/metal/noise / dub, i purchased this released , pretty spacy, groovy, ecclectic , sir Broadrick your a genieous, this album loungy ,heavy but moody.


----------

